
Extreme biohacking: the tech guru who spent $250,000 trying to live for ever - the_decider
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/sep/21/extreme-biohacking-tech-guru-who-spent-250000-trying-to-live-for-ever-serge-faguet
======
loa-in-backup
Just as having any goal and means to achieve it including time didn't make
people more happy, healthy and outspoken already.

